# New n00b from Georgia



## brit311 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey everyone. I'm a 100% complete n00b to snowboarding (please be gentle) so decided to join this site to learn as much as I can. Unfortunately, I'm stuck in Georgia, which means I still have some time to wait until any "nearby" (if you want to call it that) resorts open. 

Anyways, I acquired some not-so-great boards that I was hoping someone could identify for me so I can sell them and buy a better set up. Also, any advice on beginner boards would be extremely appreciated!


----------

